# My German shepherd puppy, almost 3 weeks old!



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is baby Trent, I still have no idea which one of these furballs is actually him, but they are ADORABLE!! Look at how fluffy and fat they are, I can't believe they're going to grow up to be German shepherd dogs. 

At 20 days









At 14 days


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

AWWW!!! They're all such cute little fluff balls! GSD's are the cutest freakin' puppies  That's so exciting for you. You definitely have to share more pictures once you know which one he is for sure!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Sooooooooo cute! Makes me want a puppy again!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

ACK! No SABLES?! BLASPHEMY!!!!

Freakin' cute blasphemy though xD!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

"Q" and "R" Litters are all completely black and red/black and tan. "S" Litter should have some sables puppers. 

'nyway, he bes my blasphemy and I luff him. Even if I have NO idea which one he is. Maybe I'll just take 'em all home.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

They are so cute! I just want to cuddle them.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

They are adorable! You definitely have to post more pictures when you find out which baby is yours!
I agree on the sable thing though, as they are my favorite. (I may be slightly biased though as my girl though a mix has the coloring of a sable shepherd.)


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Black sables and black and reds are my personal favorite 

I doubt I'll find out which one is mine until the 7th or even 8th week, since the breeder will be matching my family to our puppy based on temperament and drive (we asked for a lower drived pup).


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

SOOOO CUTEEE! I showed everyone in the room with me your pictures and they all went "OOOOOHHhH AWWWW!"

:]


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

They are teh cuteness!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

This makes it so much harder to wait through 5 more weeks. I can't believe one of those fuzzballs is mine! 

My father was just saying to me "Puppies are so much trouble. Why are we getting one again? Why not an adult?" I opened the puppy pictures and told him "This is why" 

But look at those teeny tiny ears!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I love GSD puppies! 
Gah, I want one.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

That's awesome. You better save all these pics that way you can look back and see the tiny fluffball your pup once was. I can't wait to watch this little guy grow up!

GSDs are, honestly, one of the dogs that I think are better looking as adults than as puppies. Not to say these guys aren't absolutely squeeeezable, but I just can't wait to see him grow up into a beautiful adult dog.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

German shepherd - waay too adorable as puppies, plain old silly as adolescents, and beautiful and majestic as adults... that's how I've always seen them. 

They also grow up FAST! I'll make sure to get lots and lots of pictures once I get him, and make everyone sick of 'em.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

They're so cute! I actually got a fright when I saw the thread title, thought it was a new poster with one of those "just got my 6 week old GSD" posts (except worse). Then I saw it was by you. Phew. Anyway, they're adorable!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL, oh goodness no! I mean, I'd love to take one of them home right now, but there's _no_ way I would. I bet you felt like smacking your head on your keyboard when you first read that "I'm new with my not even 3 week old puppy!" >.<


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Aww!They are adoarble!! Why don't you just send one or two my way? I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahh! Too cute!


----------

